# Taiwanese Titanium



## ftssjk (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I've found what seems to look like, a good source of titanium frames, made in taiwan.
they're an actual bike company that used to be part of a larger group but split up. 
They also seem to make carbon fibre bikes, and recumbents under other subsidiary brands. 

anyway a titanium frame and fork will cost around $1300, but the quality from the looks of things looks very good. The fork is also easton ec90, so a pretty good.
They do sell cheaper titanium frames, but the one I want to get is their 'top of the range' titanium frame. It's got a tear drop shaped top tube with a diamond shaped down tube for extra stiffness (compared to the other frames they sell, which is just oval tubes and round tubes). 

I'm going to be getting a custom logo for my bike, so its going to be polished with a beadblasted logo. (or i can go the other way, with beadblasted frame and polished logo). 

They also do custom geometry, but I am not that confident at the moment with that sort of aspect, and the standard geometry measurements were close to what my ideal ones from the fit calculator at competitive cyclist were anyway. 

They also sell 'complete' bikes (70% assembled). 
I assume this means that they do the complicated things like bb facing, install, and headset installation, and i just need to put the components together out of the box... 

At the moment i'm thinking of sram rival groupset, prologo, easton ec90 stem/handlebar/seatpost, and mavic kysrium equipe wheels. I am going to be getting these cheaper than the best prices from wiggle,chain reaction, evans etc. from the company that makes the frame, as they're an actual bike company, and have contracts with sram/mavic. They however will only sell the components with the complete bike.

My contact there speaks very good English (well.. compared to Porter), and he said it will take 2 weeks to make the frame, 1 day assembly and about 5 days shipping.. so 3 weeks. 

I'm in the process of moving, so It will be about a month or two before I order the bike, and another 3 weeks until it arrives. 

I realise that a few people here will argue that for an extra few hundred I could get a lynskey or other american brand ones. That would be the case If I Lived in the United States, but I live in Australia, and those frames are very expensive. Here, even the 'cooper' (a lower end lynskey) will cost $3000 just for the frame!. I blame the local distributors for this high-way robbery.

let me know what you guys think,
i'll also reply to this thread as I order the bike, and so forth.


----------



## sojourn (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link to the manufacturer!


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

If you give me the name I can check it out in person. I have a couple candidates in mind.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I am guessing this is the guy who has been talking about this same build from a quality Taiwanese manufacturer on the boards over her for several weeks now.
Seriously, take the heartache out of this equation and just contact some of the local suppliers.


----------



## klmmicro (Mar 23, 2011)

Are you trying to start a distributorship with this supplier? Can you supply a link to this supplier? Without a name, the information does not mean a whole lot.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

So why not just buy the same or similar from Bikes Direct for $999??? Same country, prolly same company too.
Oh, I can provide a link too! Road Titanium framesets - 2011 Motobecane Le Champion Team Ti
And if you want to call me a shill, go right ahead.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

BIkes Direct would probably handle warranty claims more readily than an overseas company that you bought from direct (or out the back door of the factory). The Motobecane frame actually looks pretty nice, although that's not an Easton fork. Speaking of which, the fork and components may not be warrantable if they are gray market. That could be important with Rival shifters as some of them break.

I've had a Chinese Ti frame crack. Fortunately I'd bought it from an American company who backed their warranty, although it took a couple months for the replacement to arrive.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I know a guy who sourced his titanium frames from the most likely candidate for his brand. The model lasted only two years in his line-up. I don't know why. My friend just bought one of the leftover frames for cheap.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

You guys have not read the part about how this guy is in AUSTRALIA.
Not sure buying from BD is possible and if it is I can assure you that the hassle of dealing with warranty from a US company when you are in Australia can be just as great.
Shipping costs alone could kill the benefit of the warranty.


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

What size are you looking for, just buy my Merlin magia with d/a 10 and kysriums sl's that will be on eBay next week cheap.


----------



## ftssjk (Sep 16, 2011)

Guys, I am in Australia.

Is that merlin for sale in Australia? 

Also thinking about a business contact with them so the brand name will be kept hush hush, until after I get it.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I think I know the maker. I just got done riding a bunch of OEM/ODM titanium frames. Some are ok and some are really not stiff enough for me. Good luck!

Again, I'm in Taiwan, so if you need someone to check it out for you I could put out feelers.

Will your frame be shot peened?


----------



## H5N1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Actually DJS, I could use your help. I'm living in Kaohsiung and am shopping for a titanium frame.


----------



## H5N1 (Mar 31, 2012)

DJS: pm received, but I can't send a reply. It seems I don't have the requisite number of posts to have pm priveliges. Let me give you the short answer here:
I currently ride a 55 with a 55 top tube, which suits my build perfectly. My budget is around 30,000 NTD.


----------



## WTFcyclist (Jan 17, 2012)

BD does not ship to Australia. bikesdirect.com Shipping Information

BD Ti made by Ora Engineering - Taiwan I think......


----------



## H5N1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's one that CLAIMS to be from a Taiwan company. The fact they have not returned my email makes me dubious. Still, it looks nice on the page.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=160717132903


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

WTFcyclist said:


> BD does not ship to Australia. bikesdirect.com Shipping Information
> 
> BD Ti made by Ora Engineering - Taiwan I think......


Has many of ORA's parts bin cues, especially the tubes. But I have my doubts as else BD's markup is remarkably low. Or that they are selling/ordering those frames in really big numbers to get significant discounts from the factory.


----------



## patsulli (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## H5N1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yan Kelly finally returned my e-mail: the listing is not correct, as it's actually a Chinese bike of unknown provenance. Par for the course, I'd say. Caveat emptor and all that.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Did David Atkins move Pride cycles to Taiwan?


----------



## pinkmaddogz (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Peanya said:


> So why not just buy the same or similar from Bikes Direct for $999??? Same country, prolly same company too.
> Oh, I can provide a link too! Road Titanium framesets - 2011 Motobecane Le Champion Team Ti
> And if you want to call me a shill, go right ahead.


Plus 1 or however many pluses there are about this. Exactly right. The Motobecane line of TI bikes are all made in Taiwan and represent the absolute best value in TI bikes bar none on the market today. The next closest price competitor is Habanaro, and theirs are made in China, and will easily cost another $800 to $1000 more for a equivalant equipped Hab which at that point you could buy a Lysnkey and have it built in America.

BD won't ship to Australia and other areas but if you know someone in the America you could have it shipped to them and have them forward it to you! Of course you will have to pay your friend the postage.


----------



## thehighend (Mar 9, 2010)

onlineflyer, I read recently that Pride went out of business.


----------



## H5N1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Quite right. The more I ask around about Taiwanese Ti, the more I realize how inter-connected it is. I got a reply from ORA today, the OEM for Motobecane's titanium offerings, and the director of marketing let slip that Rikulau's custom bikes also come from ORA's factory floor.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I am pretty sure you can opt for custom paint. A friend of mine bought a 953 frame from them and had it done up with a custom Grateful Dead paint job.


----------



## H5N1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Currently looking at Rikulau, who have an impressive menu of titanium and steel on their website. Trouble is, they have not updated the main site to reflect their current production.
eg. The Master was their top of the line frame, and the Protege was the next one down. The Protege is dicontinued, but it's still there on the site anyway.
The current lineup in titanium is a 6al Master and double-butted 3al Master.
I've had great e-mail exchanges with a guy named Chengnon. I think he's the main rep. Went to to LBS he recommended and looked at the 2012 catalog... it's on the website menu bar.
The finish options for the Ti series are not really my style. They're very...well... Asian, ie. umgapatschka. More suited to the local market.


----------



## H5N1 (Mar 31, 2012)

So they're all made one-off then? How long did he wait?


----------



## H5N1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm up for something simple and understated. There's a pic of a prototype Master with an integral Ti seatpost. It has a simple bead-blasted scheme with the Rikulau name. That would suit me fine.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

The Motobecane series of road TI bikes look very similar to the Rikulau Master series of Ti bikes. Are those Rikulau similarly priced with the Motobecanes?

Where can we find the prices?


----------

